# Competition Scope, Lens and sight



## bennymj171 (Apr 9, 2007)

Looking at getting into competition shooting, what kind of stuff do I need for say 20yd shooting, don't want something with pins, does anyone have any used stuff they would be willing to sell at decent price, can't see spending a ton of money if I'm just getting started, please give me some direction cause I have no idea where to even get started


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

you can always check ebay for used stuff at a cheap price sometimes my best friend got 2 sure loc supreme from the local flea market for $20 for both of them now that was lucky


----------

